# Ringneck Dove Diet



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently have been doing some research on a pellet diet for my ringnecks since I feel like seeds alone is not healthy. I do feed weekly produce however.

My doves LOVE safflower, does anyone here have ringnecks who pick all of it out first when they visit their seed bowl? I don't understand their obsession with it! They are so bent on eating it all, I'm curious as to whether or not it's actually good them. There seems to be a lot of "hate" over all seed diets. Does anyone know how healthy safflower is for doves and if it's okay for them to be eating it daily?

Anyways, I am in the process of getting them on an all-pellet diet, (and produce and seeds once a week or so), and let me tell you, they are so stubborn about it!! lol

I am attempting to feed them Harrison's Adult Lifetime Fine. 

But recently, a friend mentioned Totally Organics Pellets and after reading the ingredients, I was impressed. This brand seemed much more high quality than Harrison's. Is it okay to feed them Totally Organic Crumplets? Does anyone have ringnecks on this diet?

If anyone here owns ringnecks and is familiar with their diet needs, please help me out! I want the best for my doves. I have two, one is at least 6 and a half years old and the other turns 6 at the end of the year.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I got mine on the Harrison's fine, I just mixed it in slowley until it was all Harrison's. I did give safflower as a treat a few times a week, I just put a small palmful on top of the pellets, I had 6 so you may give less. They thrived very well on this and had some greens a few times a week also, shredded carrot seemed to be liked too. If you can find something as good or better than Harrison's I would not hesitate to feed it. I did like the size and shape of Harrison's and I think they did as well.


----------



## PeterNYC (Jun 10, 2011)

So would Harrison's be considered a complete diet? Is any supplementation/vitamins/grit/calcium necessary if being fed Harrison's?


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

So I officially got rid of the old diet for my doves and now Harrison's is only available to them. At first they refused to eat it, but after getting a bit more hungry, they started to stomach it and eagerly eat it. 2 days later the Totally Organic Crumplets arrived in the mail and they actually enjoy that more! Once I use up this bag of Harrison's I think I'm going to completely switch to the TOC. I like the ingredients much better. 

And yes, Harrison's is a complete diet, it's pretty much like any other pellet and if you take a look at the ingredients, they are pretty decent. 

Artificial colors/flavors and GMOs were always a concern to me, since corn and soy are common in a bird's diet, I'm glad a normal pellet diet without garbage exists.


----------

